# Talking about the Assassin's Creed movie



## Epic496 (Dec 21, 2016)

I think this movie is awesome! I'm very glad that Ubisoft decided to make Assassin's Creed a film.Believe me,I have played ALL of the Assassin's Creed games,even Syndicate.To see this game turned into a movie AND have Michael Fassbender star in it is truly worth seeing.I'll give it a 15/10


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 21, 2016)

I heard that it broke the curse of video game movie adaptations, I also heard it was another horrible cash grab. I personally only played II, but I found that all I did was spam the hidden knife for gameplay, but the story was nice. Also because ubisoft has a video game universe like Marvel, I wouldn't be surprized to see a Watch_Dogs or farcry movie.


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Dec 21, 2016)

Seeing it tonight! NO SPOILERS ALLOWED!!


----------

